# Another (3) Fake?



## aureliajulia (May 25, 2009)

Count them. 3 Pina Paris frame sets on the Bay for $1400.00 each. Di2 ready.

Okay, so I can't tell a fake from real, which is why I bought from a lbs, but I don't believe this. Call me paranoid.

Can someone check these out and report to ebay?


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

He sells a lot of stuff, and has very good feedback. I can't decide if they are legit.

How can he have seven sizes available but only three frames?


----------



## Juzzy004 (Mar 8, 2012)

They look like the real thing to me... If you're doubtful, ask for the serial number and indicate that you'll be checking it with Pinarello. I'm sure that if they were fakes, you'd know soon enough.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

seller looks legit.

what components would have come on those frames? If they were EPS bikes he may have had an incentive to part them out?


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

^ Good insight, I bet you're right.


----------



## aureliajulia (May 25, 2009)

In that case, too bad I don't need one. Or have the money. 

What does EPS mean?


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

aureliajulia said:


> In that case, too bad I don't need one. Or have the money.
> 
> What does EPS mean?


Campy's electronic system = very costly.


----------



## kangaroo (Dec 19, 2007)

aureliajulia said:


> In that case, too bad I don't need one. Or have the money.
> 
> What does EPS mean?


EPS= Extremely Pricey Shifting


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

bikerjulio said:


> Campy's electronic system = very costly.



And also in high demand and short supply. For a while Campagnolo was only selling it to manufacturers, so the only way to get it was to buy a complete bike.


----------



## shinntonic (Aug 1, 2011)

$1,399 for a 2012 Paris frame seems too good to be true....


----------



## AnthonyL88 (Oct 9, 2007)

The frame look real to me, but $1399 for the frame is too good to be true.


----------



## BrianVarick (Apr 13, 2010)

$1400 down from $2700 doesn't seem completely out of line for last years model on ebay.


----------



## cww180 (Aug 31, 2008)

Pinarello Paris Di2 Road Bike Frame Set 51 5 and 50 Size 2012ER | eBay

Is this real?


----------



## masi85 (Feb 20, 2007)

I bet the seller in New Jersey could have got his frame from the seller in the Ukraine and then raised the price from $1399 to $1789. The Ukraine person has been selling this same model for several months now on ebay. Since the bottom bracket threading is italian I suspect they are legitimate.


----------



## cww180 (Aug 31, 2008)

Thanks for the input, so the only thing you would be giving up is the support/warranty from the LBS/Pinarello.


----------



## AJ88V (Nov 14, 2012)

I don't think the Paris is getting copied by the Chinese. Only the Dogma. A quick look on DHGate only pulled up one seller, the frame has external routings, it's for a complete bike, and I'll bet that one is a scam.


----------



## Juzzy004 (Mar 8, 2012)

cww180 said:


> Pinarello Paris Di2 Road Bike Frame Set 51 5 and 50 Size 2012ER | eBay
> 
> Is this real?


Yes - that is a REAL Prince. Good price too.


----------



## cww180 (Aug 31, 2008)

Juzzy004 said:


> Yes - that is a REAL Prince. Good price too.


Real Prince or Paris?


----------



## cww180 (Aug 31, 2008)

Here are a few pics he sent me.

View attachment 283391
View attachment 283392
View attachment 283393


----------



## Juzzy004 (Mar 8, 2012)

Real.


----------

